# Where to buy 4ft x 2ft x 2ft vivariums



## Shaunny (May 31, 2013)

Hi guys I want to buy two 4ft x 2ft x 2ft vivs that match but can't seem to find anything online they are all a lot smaller in depth and hight I want exactly 2ft x 2ft any help?


----------



## NonStop Reptiles (Jul 11, 2012)

Have you considered our new range of plastic reptile housing solutions?

NonStop Reptiles Plastic Vivariums

If we can be of any further assistance please do not hesitate to contact us

NonStop Reptiles


----------



## Shaunny (May 31, 2013)

Look smart but bit out of my price range


----------



## tremerz97 (Nov 30, 2012)

Shaunny said:


> Look smart but bit out of my price range


dont blame ya, high prices. Standard Vivarium Oak 48inx24inx24in - Vivariums - Housing - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop here is a good priced, reliable one


----------



## skilzo (Mar 16, 2013)

tremerz97 said:


> dont blame ya, high prices. Standard Vivarium Oak 48inx24inx24in - Vivariums - Housing - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop here is a good priced, reliable one


I have used blue lizard they are very good :2thumb:


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

Thanks for the shout outs! We do indeed carry 4x2x2 vivariums


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

All my vivs come from Volly.
You can specify the sizes you want.


----------



## Tarantulaguy01 (Mar 31, 2012)

Hannah81 said:


> All my vivs come from Volly.
> You can specify the sizes you want.


do they deliver then


----------

